

India's 3G spectrum auction raises $11 BILLION - pinstriped_dude
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9FPVE4G0.htm

======
aditya
Interesting - a similar auction in the US net ~$15bn...
[http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5iMbsPSv2vatAVvbz_8n0xU3M...](http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5iMbsPSv2vatAVvbz_8n0xU3Mfvnw)

